# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Paris tries to put brakes on 'yellow vest' diesel protests

## Swordsmyth

The  French government on Wednesday attempted to head off planned protests  over rising fuel costs by announcing a series of measures to help poorer  families pay their bills.A  surge in the price of diesel has provoked an uproar in rural and  small-town France, with citizens' groups threatening to block roads and  highways on Saturday over what they call President Emmanuel Macron's  anti-car policies.
The  "yellow vest" movement, named after the high-visibility jackets worn by  protesters, is the latest to rattle Macron's centrist government.
Around 600 protests are planned around the country on Saturday.
President  Emmanuel Macron said Wednesday that he "heard the anger" of drivers and  others complaining of high taxes and a rising cost of living, saying  that "I want to understand".
"There  is a right to protest... but there is also the right to freedom of  movement for all French citizens," he said in a TV interview.
Prime  Minister Edouard Philippe had ruled out earlier Wednesday any U-turn on  higher taxes on diesel, considered a major source of air pollution, but  promised to do more to help poor families shoulder the cost.
"We have heard the need of the French to be assisted in the (ecological) transition, which is difficult," he said.
With  the rising cost of living emerging as one of the biggest challenges of  Macron's presidency, Philippe announced that 5.6 million households  would receive energy subsidies, up from 3.6 million currently.
The  state will also double the scrappage bonus on polluting vehicles for  France's poorest families, expand the scheme to target one million  motorists in total over five years and introduce fuel tax credits for  those who use their cars a lot for work.
- 'Fed up' -
The  measures appeared unlikely however to appease the "angry vests", who  have tapped into frustration with Macron's policies, seen as favouring  high-earners in cities over the rural population and the poor.
The  leader of the protests in the central-eastern Dole region, Fabrice  Schlegel, said he hoped some 1,500 cars would turn out to snarl traffic  on Saturday.
"We've  been scorned for years; for years we've been talked down to. It's time  for us, the little people, the non-political, non trade-union people, to  rise up," he told a recent rally.
French officials have warned they will not allow the protests to completely block access to French roads.
In  2013, a protest by the Breton 'Red Caps' over an environmental tax on  trucks led to running battles between police and demonstrators.
The Socialist government of then President Francois Hollande eventually backed down.
During  a tour of the provinces last week to try reconnect with rural voters,  Macron -- whose approval ratings have sunk to under 30 percent -- was  repeatedly harangued over fuel prices.
The  price of diesel has risen around 23 percent over the past 12 months to  an average of 1.51 euros ($1,70) per litre -- its highest point since  the early 2000s.

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/news/paris-tri...103357857.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Guy Elster
> BREAKING Interior ministry officials say that one protester has been  killed and 47 injured as demonstrators block roads around France to  protest gas price increases.
> https://apnews.com/2db8895b7c28439384befd0dabd41894

----------


## Swordsmyth

A blockade of 11 fuel depots in France by “yellow vest” protesters  has shut down 75 fuel stations and the situation might escalate further  if the protests continue, Deutsche Welle reports, citing information from Total.
Already  in Brittany, government officials have discussed rationing gas supplies  to avoid a complete dry-up of fuel stations as the protests continue.

According to a Reuters report on  the events at the time, the regular French drivers don’t seem as  concerned with climate change as the government: a poll conducted in  late November found that people in France preferred that the government  focus on implementing policies that would help boost household income  instead of fighting climate change.


Deutsche Welle says the protesters had demanded that the cabinet  reverse its position on fuel taxes, but Macron has remained determined  to continue on the set course.
"I understand the demands of these  citizens, but I won't give in to those who want destruction and  disorder," the French president said, after last week he stated  "What I've taken from these last few days is that we shouldn't change  course because it is the right one and necessary. We need to change how  we work because a number of our citizens feel this policy course is  imposed on them from above."

More at: https://oilprice.com/Latest-Energy-N...-Stations.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

French  President Emmanuel Macron may institute emergency tax cuts in an  attempt to stem violent protests which have gripped France for three  weeks, according to _Bloomberg_. 
 The government is increasingly worried that the economy, alongside its own political fortunes, is threatened by demonstrations against fuel taxes that have spiraled into a push-back against Macron’s policies.
  Finance Minister Bruno Le Maire said the impact of the riots was  “severe,” and left a meeting of finance ministers in Brussels to return  to Paris for crisis talks with colleagues. -_Bloomberg___
  In order to make the tax cuts work, the French government will need  to find ways to cut spending that doesn't hobble growth, as well as tax  measures that will stimulate the economy. 
 For Macron, the stakes are high as he doesn’t want to damage the credibility he needs to push for reforms in Europe. The European Commission has already said his existing budget is at risk of non-compliance with EU rules.
  According to Marc Touati, economist and president of business  consultancy ACDEFI, Macron may be forced to take a more radical  approach, even if that means the deficit slipping a bit. -_Bloomberg_The protests have crippled revenues across the country, with some  large supermarkets seeing drops as much as 25 percent. Hotel bookings  have suffered a similar fate. 

  Toll-road operators Vinci SA and Eiffage SA meanwhile have seen their  share prices decline as they have opened toll booths to let cars pass  freely. 
  Whatever Macron has planned, he better act fast - as there are  currently 15,000 angry French Yellow Vests signed up for next Saturday's  protests in Paris; three times as many as last weekend, while 104,000  are a "maybe." 

  ***
  Leaders of the so-called "Yellow Vest" movement have rejected demands  to negotiate with the French government after President Emmanuel Macron  ordered his prime minister to hold discussions, according to _AFP_. Macron and top officials are now in full damage control mode amid the most violent protests France has seen since 1968. 

  Approximately 136,000 demonstrators donning yellow reflective vests  were recorded across France on Saturday - of which approximately 5,500  protested in the French capital according to the interior ministry. The  previous weekend saw 166,000 demonstrators, and 282,000 the week before  that. 

 This is France right now. You’ve  heard media rip Trump for having a mid 40’s approval rating yet they’ve  celebrated Macron like he’s a beloved world leader when he has a 27%  approval and his country is rioting. The media may love him but the  people don’t. pic.twitter.com/xVqZNXlCQq
 — Robby Starbuck (@robbystarbuck) December 3, 2018According to the interior ministry, 412 people were arrested in  during Saturday's violent clashes in the French capital, while 263  people were injured. The worst hit areas were the wealthy west and  central Paris, where stores were smashed and looted, dozens of cars were  burnt, and police forces were overwhelmed by Yellow Vest protesters. 


  Amid the chaos, *an 80-year-old woman was killed in Marseille* when  a police tear-gas canister was launched into her apartment window while  she was trying to close the shutters. She was taken to a nearby  hospital but died during an operation after suffering shock, according  to a local media report. She has become the third casualty in the  demonstrations which began three weeks ago. 

  On Monday, Macron held an urgent security meeting - after which  ministers said that while "no options have been ruled out," they had _not_ discussed a state of emergency as had been previously reported. 

  Conservative leader Marine Le Pen who attended the meeting *warned that Macron could become the first French president to order troops to open fire on his own people in 50 years*, and that he should abandon his plan to raise taxes on fuel while lowering gas and electricity prices. 
  The demonstrations, meanwhile, have had a noted effect on business in the region.
 Finance Minister Bruno Le Maire met with business representatives to assess the damage caused to businesses over the weekend.
  "The impact is severe and ongoing," Mr Le Maire told the AFP news agency.
  Some retailers had seen sales drop by around 20-40% during the  demonstrations, while some restaurants had lost 20-50% of their takings,  he added. -BBCThe protests have continued into Monday according to the _BBC_,  which reports that about 50 Yellow Vest protesters blocked access to a  major fuel depot in the port city of Fos-sur-Mer, which is close to  Marseille - while gas stations across France have run out of fuel after  restrictions on purchases were instated. 
  As if things weren't bad enough for Macron, *on Monday French private ambulance drivers staged further demonstrations* against several healthcare and social security reforms which they say could affect their jobs. 

 Dozens of trucks formed a blockade from Paris's Place de la Concorde to the French National Assembly.
  One protester told the Reuters news agency: "[The reforms] will  bludgeon us financially and destroy our companies. We're going to have  to fire people, that's for sure."It is unclear if the ambulance drivers are part of the Yellow Vest movement - however recent polls have shown that most of France supports their cause.  
  Similiar protests have broken out around Europe, as Yellow Vest demonstrations have spread to Belgium, Italy and the Netherlands. 





https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...reject-macrons

----------


## goldenequity

Macron's rule over the country is crumbling...:

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AuH20



----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


Letter from Gen Antoine Martinez to Macron (you will have to translate the page) source one:  https://www.minurne.org/billets/19275 source two: https://ripostelaique.com/marrakech-m-le-president-vous-ne-pouvez-decider-seul-de-nous-priver-de-notre-patrie.html﻿

----------


## goldenequity

*Strasbourg*

BREAKING: Terrorist At Large After Shooting Near Christmas Market In France, At Least 1 Killed & Up To 10 Injured

EHA News
President of the EU Parliament Antonio Tajani:
• 3 different attacks in the centre of Strasbourg France
• toll has significantly rised (from 1 to 4 killed and many wounded)
• assaliants at large

(Some people blaming yellow shirts and others saying attack done by 'Arab looking men'... 
either way Macron can declare martial law and ban public gatherings to stop protests now.)

InstaNewsAlerts
BREAKING: Reports of shots fired (possibly a police operation) south of Strasbourg France just now
https://twitter.com/InstaNewsAlerts/...96872991334400

BREAKING Police say exchange of gunfire ongoing with Strasbourg shooting suspect on the run
BREAKING: Some reports say the shooter shot and wounded by security forces but managed to get away.
https://twitter.com/InstaNewsAlerts/...99091278999555

ELINT News
BREAKING: Strasbourg death toll rises to at least 4 dead with 11 others wounded including 5 critically- BFMTV

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Macron's government faces a vote of no confidence in parliament on  Thursday amid nationwide anger at the French president which has seen  violent riots across the country.*To bring down the government, the motion would have to meet a majority.
But this could be impossible due to the 62 elected on the left compared to the 577 deputies in the Assembly.
Bloomberg  reporter, Nikos Chrysoloras, tweeted: "O.K, this is an epidemic now:  France’s government will face a no confidence vote in parliament on  Thursday, AFP reports."

More at: https://www.express.co.uk/news/world...-vest-protests

----------


## Swordsmyth

The majority of French people are not satisfied with a series of new  economic policies unveiled by President Emmanuel Macron this week, and  say that the Gilets Jaunes (Yellow Vest) protests should continue,  according to a new poll. 

  According to a poll by Odoxa, 59% of French say that they are not  convinced by Macron, despite finding his proposal "satisfactory,"  according to _Le Figaro._ Just 21% found Macron's new policies convincing *despite viewership for his speech jumping 40% over a speech last month*. 
  That said, while Macron may have failed to win his people over - most  of those polled agreed with his specific proposals; 61% favored the  minimum wage boost, 55% liked the tax-free year-end bonuses and 85% of  those surveyed backed no tax on overtime pay. 
*54% of those surveyed said the Yellow Vest protests should continue*. 
  Many of the Yellow Vests have flat-out rejected Macron's proposals, according to European-Views.


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...conomic-crumbs

----------


## TheTexan

This is what happens when you let people riot without a permit.

----------


## goldenequity

Macron Faces Thursday No Confidence Vote As Protesters Reject Economic "Crumbs"
Zerohedge

----------


## Swordsmyth

As protests continue to rage in France, discontent is festering  elsewhere in Europe at the same time. What began as a routine protest  deep in Paris has swelled to over a hundred thousand people and  approximately five locations throughout the country. Anger over yet  another eco-fascist “gas tax” seems to have been the straw that finally  broke the camel’s back.
  This, of course, was combined with other problems too:  constant foreign military adventures, falling wages, rising costs of  living, rising costs of healthcare, privatization of essential services,  cultural disruption as a result of heavy migration, and growing  unemployment as a result of Free Trade globalist policies.


France is now facing the possibility of martial law or greater unrest and violence.
*It’s not just France dealing with Yellow Vest protests.*  And the discontent being seen in France is also being felt elsewhere  in Europe – most notably Belgium and the Netherlands. Although receiving  much less media attention, the “yellow vests” have taken to the street  in Belgium over many of the same concerns as their counterparts in  France.
  But while the French version of the protests was set off by the  proposed increase of fuel taxes and ballooned into a movement addressing  greater issues, there was no straw to place on the camel’s back in  Belgium. There were no new fuel taxes announced or any other new policy  that was receiving coverage in the media or causing discontent with  Belgians at the time. The Belgian government is increasing the cost of  fuel but the policy is not a new one. Belgians already pay the highest  state taxes for fuel in Europe.
*Interestingly enough, it seems that the “final straw” for Belgian was imported from France.*
  For all intents and purposes, it appears that the Belgian and Dutch  protests are the reverberating waves of discontent that comes with such  an “integrated” society in Europe whereas the indignities suffered by  the populations in one Sovietized EU “democracy” are grievously felt in  another Sovietized EU “democracy.”
  It is also reminiscent of the French Revolution when British  oligarchs were constantly on guard for signs of discontent with the  dreadful conditions in that country, lest the same thing should take  place in England.
*So Why Are The Protests Taking Place In Belgium?*  For the most part, the protests in Belgium are inspired by the same  situation in France, i.e.; falling wages, rising costs of living, rising  costs of healthcare, privatization of essential services, cultural  disruption as a result of heavy migration, and growing unemployment as a  result of Free Trade globalist policies.
France 24 summed up a number of Belgian economic grievances when it writes,
 The demonstrations in both countries come from the same sense of struggling to make ends meet every month.
  It began, in both countries, with the government increasing the cost of fuel. Belgians, for instance, pay the highest state taxes on diesel in Europe.  The French government backed down on the proposed fuel tax increase,  and Belgian ministers did the same, announcing the fuel prices would not  be index-linked from 2019. But in both countries, the protests have  continued.
  ...
  According to Eurostat, the European Union’s statistical body, tax-to-GDP ratio rose across Europe in 2017.  France tops the list, with tax revenue accounting for 48.4% of GDP, and  Belgium follows close behind with a tax-to-GDP ratio of 47.3%.
  ...
  Economist Philippe Defeyt told Belgian media RTBF that  while the cost of living has increased in Belgium, so too has the  average income – apart from the lowest-earners, who have been squeezed  even tighter.
  A retired man told RTBF that  he receives a pension of €1,350 a month. “I get it on the 23rd of the  month. It’s now the 8th and after I’ve paid insurance, rent, energy  bills – which cost €150 – I only have €200 left for living expenses,” he  said.
  A Facebook group for Yellow Vests in Belgium lays out some of their  demands to the government: lowering the retirement age, decreasing fuel  excise duties, decreasing the cost of electricity and water, the choice  of referendums at all levels of legislative decision-making, increasing  pensions, improving public services and increasing purchasing power.  The average price of electricity has risen €10 in the past year. Protesters describe a general “ras-le-bol fiscal”, or financial despair.
  ...
  It’s a similar story in Belgium: in Brussels, salaries are €300  higher than the average salary in the rest of the country. With a  capital that also doubles as the capital of Europe, Belgian citizens are  frustrated by what they see as their lawmakers’ inability to solve  problems closer to home.
  One protester gestured to the European institutional buildings behind  him while talking to a NBC Euronews reporter. “There, in ‘Europe’,  they’re having fun, they’re laughing,” he said. “The people who make the  laws are the ones driving us further into the ground. We have empty  pockets. We shouldn’t be called the ‘yellow vests’, but the ‘empty  pockets’.”The protests in Belgium have been largely peaceful, but there have  been some violent clashes as well. On December 8, police in Brussels  blockaded a zone which houses the European Commission and European  Council which essentially blocked in the protesters. When a group of  protesters attempted to break through the barricade, there were clashes  between them and the police. Around 400 people were arrested at the  protest with three police being injured.
  Police fired tear gas and water cannons at the protesters calling for  Prime Minister Charles Michel’s resignation. Some protesters threw  paving stones, fireworks, flares, road signs, and other objects at  police.
*There seems to be people deliberately escalating the violence.*  As was the case in France, there seemed to be the presence of  anarchist wreckers whose only purpose was to fight with the police. Many  of the Yellow Vest protesters denounced the “casseurs,” (translated  “breakers”) and dissociated themselves from the violence.
  It should be noted that while anarchists typically disrupt and  discredit any protest they involve themselves in, it has been  demonstrated in the United States that intelligence agencies and police  will send in agents disguised as anarchists to do just that. One such  instance was seen during the infamous WTO protests in Seattle in 1999.
  It should also be mentioned that Belgium has been undergoing a quiet debate as to its future. As Wouter Verschelden writes for Politico, Belgium is debating which “club” it wants to belong to – Macron or Orban.
  The latter refers to Viktor Orban, the Prime Minister of Hungary.  Orban is bucking the Soviet-style EU system, George Soros’ influence  over media, society, and academia, unfettered immigration, and radical  leftist manipulation of culture. While Orban has made many moves that  are concerning in terms of the rights of individuals, he has also kept  his country free of the social upheaval and violence accompanied by  hordes of immigrants and has done what he can to prevent Soros-funded  organizations from disrupting the country and the culture any further  than they already have.
  When compared to a country like France that also violates human  rights on an hourly basis while also suffering under terrorist attacks,  racial and religious violence against native French people, and a  stagnant economy, many Europeans are wishing their country had taken the  nationalist track, not the internationalist one.
*Protests in The Netherlands*  There have been Yellow Vest protests in the Netherlands as well though the protests have drawn much smaller crowds and there have been no reports of violence.
*In stark contrast to  French President Macron, Dutch Prime Minister Mark Rutte has expressed  sympathy for the protests, indicating that there will be “more money to  spend” for the Dutch people and acknowledging the problems they are  facing.* Notably, however, there hasn’t been any explanation of  how they will have more money to spend or what the Dutch government is  going to do in order to ensure it.
  At this point, the Netherlands protests seem to be more of  acknowledgment of the Dutch crisis moreso than a mass movement against  it.

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...-across-europe

----------


## r3volution 3.0

The terrorist attack should take some steam out of the neo-Jacobins, simply as a matter of distraction, scarcity of TV minutes, etc. 

On the other hand, it may embolden the national socialist groups (Le Pen et al), who have thus far failed to capture the riots. 

On yet a third hand, the attacks should galvanize the French police and army, who are (contrary to popular belief) still quite formidable.

Macron must bring together the right people from the right factions and form a stable coalition. 

bonne chance

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The terrorist attack should take some steam out of the neo-Jacobins, simply as a matter of distraction, scarcity of TV minutes, etc. 
> 
> On the other hand, it may embolden the national socialist groups (Le Pen et al), who have thus far failed to capture the riots. 
> 
> On yet a third hand, the attacks should galvanize the French police and army, who are (contrary to popular belief) still quite formidable.
> 
> Macron must bring together the right people from the right factions and form a stable coalition. 
> 
> bonne chance


LOL

----------


## Swordsmyth

France is set to deploy tens of thousands of police and gendarmes  across the country on Saturday, including 8,000 in Paris, to deal with a  fifth weekend of Yellow Vest protests - just days after three people  were killed and 13 injured after a mass shooting in the eastern city  of Strasbourg.

  Paris police chief Michel Delpuech said authorities are on watch for  "violent groups" infiltrating the protests, and that riot officers will  protect landmarks such as the Arc de Triomphe and the presidential  palace, reports _Reuters._
  "*We need to be prepared for worst-case scenarios*," Delpuech told _RTL_ radio,  who added that he doesn't expect businesses in the capital to suffer  the same level of disruption as they have over the past three weeks,  when major stores and hotels suffered a dramatic drop in business as  tourists avoided the area. 

  This weekend's Yellow Vest protests, nicknamed "Acte V" - mark the  fifth week of anti-government outrage which began over opposition to an  announced fuel-tax designed to pay for climate change policies. 
  Interior Minister Christophe Castaner said it was time for the Yellow  Vests to tone down their protests and acknowledge that they had  achieved their goals after French President Emmanuel Macron rolled out a  series of economic and tax incentives, including a minimum wage hike,  no tax on overtime pay, tax-free year-end bonuses, and a six month delay  to the fuel tax. 

  While most French people polled by Odoxa said they found Macron's  proposal "satisfactory," 59% of those polled say they were "not  convinced" by the measures. 
*54% of those surveyed said the Yellow Vest protests should continue*. 


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...-vest-protests

----------


## goldenequity

apocalyptic scenario in *Nantes* today.

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


That's a GOOD doggie.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Yellow Vest movement has taken to the streets across France for  a 9th week of anti-government protests, as the Gilets Jaunes movement  appeared to surge in both number and intensity. While the demonstrations  were largely peaceful for most involved, there were several violent  skirmishes with police. 

 #GiletsJaunes protest: #Toulouse

Mainstream media: 'a few protesters' pic.twitter.com/uqryFMj3mD
 — Oh boy what a shot (@ohboywhatashot) January 12, 2019Some 80,000 officers were deployed across France, deploying tear gas  in major urban centers such as the Parisian Arc de Triomphe monument.
 Vous n'avez pas honte?
Le peuple se fait gazé, frappé, il y en a qui ont des sequelles à vie à  cause des CRS, mais vous chouinez car un boxeur a frapper un flic? Et en  pus de ça vous donnez 1m € aux fdo?
Il y a 75 ans, on appelait ça des COLLABOS.#ActeIX #giletsjaunes #bavures pic.twitter.com/nRprATVz2u
 — _ (@nongilbertstp) January 12, 2019 #Paris Use of tear gas and water cannon on #GiletsJaunes in front of Arc De Triomphe #Acte9 #Yellowvests #ActeIX pic.twitter.com/n0lKcll6Lz
 — nonouzi (@Gerrrty) January 12, 2019 UNE HONTE ! 5 grenades de désencerclements, des tirs de canons à eau sur des gens qui évacue un blessé #ActeIX #Paris #GiletsJaunes @davduf pic.twitter.com/4u5LxA44WB
 — L’Elite voit tout (@EPrivilegie) January 12, 2019Protesters came out en masse *in Bordeaux*, where a man was shot in the head with a with a flash-ball round and police deployed a water cannon (h/t @Steph_Roy_). 
 #Bordeaux Les gilets jaunes défilent dans les rues du centre-ville #GiletsJaunes #ActeIX #Acte9 #12janvier #12janvier2019 pic.twitter.com/1phMuxoFxz
 — Stéphanie Roy (@Steph_Roy_) January 12, 2019 #Bordeaux Très rapide retour au calme à la demande de nombreux gilets jaunes.
Ambiance festive place de la Comédie.#GiletsJaunes #ActeIX #Acte9 #12janvier #12janvier2019 pic.twitter.com/YQepHVqNQv
 — Stéphanie Roy (@Steph_Roy_) January 12, 2019 #Bordeaux Un homme vient de recevoir un tir de flashball à la tête.#GiletsJaunes #ActeIX #Acte9 #12janvier #12janvier2019 pic.twitter.com/jcJfCxkXN2
 — Stéphanie Roy (@Steph_Roy_) January 12, 2019 #Bordeaux Tensions en cours place de l'hôtel de ville.#GiletsJaunes #ActeIX #Acte9 #12janvier #12janvier2019 pic.twitter.com/lcUdMyvvCP
 — Stéphanie Roy (@Steph_Roy_) January 12, 2019 #Bordeaux Les forces de l'ordre envoient les gaz lacrymogènes pour disperser la foule. Un feu a été allumé.#GiletsJaunes #ActeIX #Acte9 #12janvier #12janvier2019 pic.twitter.com/hgMLzR8BYI
 — Stéphanie Roy (@Steph_Roy_) January 12, 2019There was a similar turnout in Marseille, where a sea of Yellow Vests took to the streets as well;

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...uring-9th-week

----------


## Swordsmyth

After weeks of failing to calm down the Yellow Vest anti-government  movement raging into its 9th week across France, French President  Emmanuel Macron has resorted to the pen - releasing a 2,300 word open letter to the country which seeks to turn "anger into solutions." 

  Macron says in the letter that he is open to ideas and suggestions but was clear that *his government would not reverse previous reforms or key measures from his 2017 election campaign*. 
  "No questions are banned," reads the letter. "We won’t agree on  everything, that’s normal, that’s democracy. But at least we’ll show  that we are a people who are not afraid to speak, to exchange views and  debate. And perhaps we’ll discover that we might even agree, despite our  different persuasions, more often than we think."
  The letter, set for publication in French newspapers on Monday, is a  new tactic for the Macron administration - marking the first time  citizens have been invited to share their views on four central themes;  taxation; how France is governed; ecological transition; and citizenship  and democracy, reports _The Guardian_. 
 Macron’s missive asks a number of questions, including: what taxes  should be reduced?; what spending cuts might be a priority?; is there  too much administration?; how can the people be given a greater say in  running the country?
  Macron said the proposals collected during the debate would build a  new “contract for the nation”, influence political policymaking and  establish France’s stance on national, European and international  issues.
  “This is how I intend, with you, to transform anger into solutions,” he wrote.
  Accepting that everyone wanted taxes that were “fairer and more  efficient”, he warned against unrealistic expectations, adding there  could be no drop in taxation without cuts in public spending. -_The Guardian_


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...nger-solutions

----------


## Swordsmyth

French riot control officers responding to ‘Yellow Vest’ protests  have been seen equipped with loaded Heckler and Koch G36 semi-automatic  rifles, as the protests against the leadership of French President  Emmanuel Macron continue into their seventh week.
 This comes as a former French education minister, Luc Ferry, has called for French police to open fire on who he perceives as violent demonstrators. 

More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/french...st-protestors/

----------


## Firestarter

Olivier Beziade, a father-of-three, is in a medically-induced coma after a plainclothes officer shot a flash ball through his head during Yellow Vest protests in Bordeaux on Saturday. A uniformed officer also threw a stun grenade in Beziade´s direction.
Beziade suffered a “very serious brain injury” that may be permanent*.*

Beziade’s wife, who was with him when he was shot , said  they shot at them “like rabbits”.
The cops claim that a gang of Yellow Vests was “trying to get into an Apple store nearby” and promised a “full investigation”.

This shouldn’t be surprising as Emmanuel Macron has ordered the armed police to attack the protesters with increasing brutality.
On Saturday, CRS riot police shot live ammunition with semi-automatic weapons at Yellow Vest demonstrators in Paris: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ch-police.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Despite  freezing temperatures and rain, tens of thousands of Yellow Vest  protesters took to streets across France on Saturday for a *tenth consecutive week of demonstrations,* completely ignoring French President Emmanuel Macron's call for a "national debate" - the latest scheme we can add to the pile of failed gimmicks aimed at stopping the movement. 
  And while the MSM is largely ignoring the size and scope of the  protests, independent journalists, select foreign news outlets and  others have been documenting the mayhem. 
 It's kicking off in France for a 10th weekend running. pic.twitter.com/nQb3OuGPwQ#GiletsJaunes #ActeX #Acte10 #19Janvier #19janvier2019
 — Paul Joseph Watson (@PrisonPlanet) January 19, 2019 #Paris Intervention des forces de l'ordre et interpellation.#GiletsJaunes #ActeX #Acte10 #19Janvier #19janvier2019 pic.twitter.com/nu2Z8gTHXe
 — Stéphanie Roy (@Steph_Roy_) January 19, 2019 #France ℹ #Bordeaux  explosive SITUATION  right now ongoing between #GiletsJaunes and regime forces during #ActeX #19January #YellowVests #Resistance #GJ #Solidarity #GiletsJaune #Breaking pic.twitter.com/0Xrz9LIKWP
 — Partisan FB (@PartisanDE) January 19, 2019 Protesters assembled by the Invalides plaza near the National Assembly and *marched through the city's Left Bank in freezing temperatures*. The demonstrations were largely peaceful but, according to reporters, *clashes broke out late in the afternoon between police and demonstrators*, some wearing masks, in Paris' central Invalides district.
*Protesters threw firecrackers, bottles and stones at the police who responded with water cannon and tear gas to push them back.*
  Authorities said there were around 7,000 protesters in Paris, some of  whom gathered near the world-famous Champs Elysees, while there were  similar demonstrations in major cities across France. *Rallies took place in Toulouse, Lyon, Rouen and other cities.*
  According to the French Interior Ministry, there were less protestors  across France on Saturday, with the official number standing at 27,000  at around 2pm local time. #Angers #Macron’s Regime advance on #GiletsJaunes.#ActeX #Yellowvestspic.twitter.com/CA0oIupiP6
 — nonouzi (@Gerrrty) January 19, 2019A fire broke out at the Joan of Arc station in Toulouse, causing  people to rush out and evacuate. The cause of the fire is currently  unknown.
 Alert-Joan of Arc station, at #Toulouse,  is on fire. The users are evacuated. The street medic's going to get  those trapped. Flames are escaping. The cause of the fire is unknown. #ActeX very tense-10,000 demonstrators. #19Janvier https://t.co/ryziCCqD7j
 — Bellingdog (@Bellingdawg) January 19, 2019 #France ℹ #Angers  Fires  are currently in progress during the #GiletsJaunes #ActeX #19January #YellowVests #Resistance #Solidarity #GJ #GiletsJaune pic.twitter.com/8lzgM52Jhb
 — Compact News (@NewsCompact) January 19, 2019 #Paris Arrivée festive aux Invalides.#GiletsJaunes #ActeX #Acte10 #19Janvier #19janvier2019 pic.twitter.com/gdXQj9ycsk
 — Stéphanie Roy (@Steph_Roy_) January 19, 2019Twitter user @Bellingdawg is a highly recommended follow - both tweeting and retweeting footage you'll never see on the evening news. 
 This fine #Bordeaux has rich aromas of tear gas and burning flares, with a water-cannony freshness that is easy on the palate. pic.twitter.com/DcHI7HsuSx
 — Bellingdog (@Bellingdawg) January 19, 2019 #FreeFrench find another big door to burn in #Avignon. pic.twitter.com/JRFp5NkuLK
 — Bellingdog (@Bellingdawg) January 19, 2019 #France ℹ️ #Toulouse  First tensions at the Jean Jaurès station where the police force has just fired chemical weapons against members of the #GiletsJaunes during #ActeX #19January #YellowVests #Resistance pic.twitter.com/HUyMwyIxsf
 — Partisan FB (@PartisanDE) January 19, 2019 #France ℹ #Bordeaux 

Clashes between cops and members of the international #Resistance on the Place Pey-Berland #ActeX #GiletsJaunes #Solidarity #YellowVests pic.twitter.com/iNbgZI5H1v
 — Partisan FB (@PartisanDE) January 19, 2019 #France ℹ Vitry le François Macron's regime forces strangled a protester at the #ActeX, this #19January2019. The young man tries to defend himself: "Why are you strangling me? I'm 20 years old !! #GiletsJaunes #19January #Acte10 #Resistance #GJ pic.twitter.com/r3mdTZ52G2
 — Partisan FB (@PartisanDE) January 19, 2019 #Avignon : situation tendue devant le commissariat de police.#ActeX #GiletsJaunes #Police #Insurrection #19Janvier pic.twitter.com/ylBLPsEOv0
 — Humain du capitalisme tardif (@humainducapital) January 19, 2019 Just a whole population getting tear gassed!

Did you know many major cities have BANNED the use of tear gas in  populated areas because of effects on innocent bystanders which could  include children and the elderly #GiletsJaunes #ActeX#Acte10pic.twitter.com/pFwbDrgL83
 — Luke Rudkowski (@Lukewearechange) January 19, 2019 




https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...h-week-chaotic

----------


## Swordsmyth

The ongoing “Yellow Vest” protests in Paris have increasing royalist  support. Several groups from different fractions of the French  monarchist movement have demonstrated against the current government.  During the early demonstrations, a royalist flag was spotted, and many  called out for the restoration of the French monarchy.
 French media and the International Monarchist Conference reported  that a fraction of 200 royalists attended the protests early in  December, and the number has increased over the last weeks. In addition,  several Catholic groups have attended the demonstrations. Through the  last weeks of demonstrations, more and more royalist symbols have been  spotted in the demonstrations, mostly the flag with the Fleur-de-lis.  The Fleur-de-lis was the symbol of the French monarchy during the reign  until the Bonaparte dynasty.


In addition, the Count of Paris, Henry of Orleans has, on Twitter,  published several statements regarding the protests. Early in December,  the Count of Paris called everyone to calm and reason themselves. A week  later, the Count visited the “Arc de Triomphe” to rekindle the flame of  the Unknown Soldier following the request of French General Bruno Dary.
 Henri, Count of Paris, Duke of France is head of the House of  Orléans, and one of the current pretenders to the defunct French crown  as Henry VII. A descendant in the male-line of France’s “Citizen-King”  Louis-Philippe d’Orléans (ruled 1830–1848), he is also recognised as the  legitimate claimant to the throne by those French royalists, called  Unionists.


Also, the Bonapartist has had an active role in the ongoing drama in  France. On 3 December, French Bonapartist held a ceremony in front of  the “Arc de Triomphe” which suffered major damage during the riots. The  ceremony was held to commemorate the 213th anniversary of the Victory of  Austerlitz.
 French and international media have pointed out that there are  parallels between the unpopular French President Emmanuel Macron and  King Louis XVI who was killed by a revolution that ended the monarchy  for a short time in France. Many believe now, and hope, that a new  revolution will now be able to bring down the republic and bring back  the monarchy. If France would return the monarchy, there would still be  the difficult task of choosing their new regent. Should France be an  Empire or Kingdom? Would they have Emperor or King? This is because  there is a total of four families that claim the French throne today:

Franz, the Duke of Bavaria, from the house of Wittelsbach claims the throne as Jacobite.Prince Louis, Duke of Anjou from the house of Bourbon claims the throne as Legitimist.Prince Henri, Count of Paris, Duke of France from the house of Orléans claims the throne as Orléanist.Both Jean Christophe and Charles Napoléon from the house of  Bonaparte claims the throne, as Emperor and not a king as the other  three.




http://royalcentral.co.uk/europe/fre...n-paris-112722

----------


## Swordsmyth

*The Yellow Vest Movement Has Gone Global*

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/PartisanDE/statu...32245601501186

----------


## Swordsmyth

Yellow Vest leader says there are Yellow Vest paramilitaries which will jump into the fray when the time is right.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The UN has turned on Macron now

----------


## Swordsmyth

Four people have been left injured after they were hit by a driver who  went through crowds taking part in demonstrations in Avenue du  Mont-Riboudet, in the northern city of Rouen, according to local  reports. An eyewitness told journalist Julien Bouteiller: "The car was  in the middle of the protest. The passenger opened the door to yell at  these #GiletsJaunes, then the driver sped up..." Three people were taken  to hospital in a critical condition, while another person has been left  with minor injuries following the incident at 4.30pm (local time). 

More at: https://www.express.co.uk/news/world...e-terror-Rouen

----------


## goldenequity

caught behind enemy lines....

----------


## Swordsmyth

France's  Emmanuel Macron drew fire Monday after criticising an elderly "yellow  vest" protester who was badly injured during a demonstration in Nice at  the weekend.Macron  has repeatedly been accused of lacking empathy and harbouring an  arrogant, dismissive attitude towards ordinary people who complain about  having difficulties making ends meet.
Last  year he told an unemployed gardener who complained about not finding  work after sending out hundreds of applications that he only had to  "cross the road" to find a job.
He  also told elderly citizens protesting over pension cuts that the French  should moan less, and described people who took to the streets over his  reforms to the labour code as "slackers".
The  target of his latest comments was Genevieve Legay, a 73-year-old  anti-capitalism activist and grandmother, who suffered a fractured skull  Saturday after riot police charged anti-government demonstrators in the  Riviera city of Nice.
Macron,  who was in the area Sunday for a meeting with visiting Chinese  President Xi Jinping, told the Nice-Matin newspaper that he wished Legay  a "speedy recovery, and perhaps a degree of wisdom".
"When  one is fragile and risks being shoved, one does not go to places that  are declared off-limits and one does not put oneself in a situation like  that," he said.
The  remarks were immediately criticised by Legay's family, which has  accused police of using excessive force to disperse the protesters and  filed a legal complaint against the authorities.
Nice  prosecutor Jean-Michel Pretre, who is leading an investigation into the  incident, said that initial inquiries indicated that Legay "was not  touched by security forces" and that she claimed to be unaware the  protest was forbidden, despite contradictory comments in a television  interview.
Her  family's lawyer Arie Limi argued meanwhile that "you don't criticise  someone who is on a hospital bed," and called Macron's remarks "crass  and insensitive".
The  hard-left France Unbowed and far-right National Rally, which have been  vying to tap support for the "yellow vests", also rounded on the  president.
"Mr  Macron, our Genevieve of Nice does not need your lessons in wisdom. You  could learn a lot from her. She stands up for the common good. And you,  in the name of what are you hitting her?" France Unbowed's firebrand  leader Jean-Luc Melenchon tweeted.
National Rally spokesman Sebastien Chenu, for his part, said it was evidence that Macron "doesn't like the French".

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/macron-under-...201704648.html

----------


## shakey1

Gotta hand it to the French citizenry.

+rep for staying on top of this.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Yellow Vests are still protesting, after the injury of their elderly member last week

----------


## AZJoe

The US MSM blackout is indefensible.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> The US MSM blackout is indefensible.


This is the US/Western MSM that claims that Yellow Vests protests are becoming smaller and smaller if that were true their protests wouldn't had being this huge.  I am pretty sure if there were any anti gov protests in Russia or Iran MSM would being claiming that the protests would be in the millions.

----------


## AngryCanadian

The Pro Macron Propaganda is Strong in This Article.
Macron Debates His Way Out of The Yellow-Vest Crisis 

It seems many MSM journalists defend Macron and his gov for only one reason his a globalist and a Rothschild elitist.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe

Before Macron crack down on French citizens -





After Macron's crack down on his own citizens -

----------


## Swordsmyth

*France begins the false flags:*
 France's yellow vest hard-liners are turning to terrorism@TomRtweets https://t.co/ZmNSN5ZBVo
 — Washington Examiner (@dcexaminer) April 2, 2019

----------


## Swordsmyth

Yellow Vest protesters marched to the La Defense business park in  Paris to denounce “the art of tax optimization,” keeping France’s  weekend demonstrations alive amid a big police presence.
About  6,300 demonstrators nationwide, including 3,100 in Paris, were on the  streets on Saturday afternoon, the 21st weekend in a row of protests,  according to the Interior Ministry. That compared with 5,600 last week.
                                    Large areas of Paris and several regional cities have been declared off limits  to the protesters since an eruption of violence last month, when  anarchists sacked and burned stores and restaurants on the  Champs-Elysees boulevard.


Scuffles broke out Saturday between police and protesters in Rouen,  Agence France-Presse reported. Paris police searched more than 10,000  people at various locations as a preventive measure and arrested 28, AFP  said.

More at: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...iness-district

----------


## AngryCanadian

Mainstream News Media and their propaganda are pushing heavy agaisnt the protesters once again. Remember this the same Fake News MSM that claimied that Yellow Protesters numbers were about to brush off.

AP news is pushing an propaganda article yet again.

Protesters, numbers slipping, in French street for 21st week
What sources they used? of course Interior Ministry and French Media.




> The Interior Ministry counted 22,300 participants nationwide and 3,500 in Paris, French media reported. Those were the lowest numbers since the yellow vest protests started on Nov. 17. The movement routinely contests the government’s protest attendance figures.


Mainstream News Media wants you the reader and viewer to pretend that there never was any protests in France and that everything is ok!

----------


## Swordsmyth

Yellow Vests turn out almost 75,000 for protests. Government claims 22,000.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Yellow Vests turn out almost 75,000 for protests. Government claims 22,000.


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-f...-idUSKCN1RI0HU

If you read the Fake News Media, the Fake News Media are only citing the France goveremnent source of the protests numbers.



> Turnout on Saturday was down sharply with 22,300 demonstrators nationwide, *according to government estimates*, compared with 33,700 a week earlier.
> In mid-November nearly 300,000 people had demonstrated across France.


I am sure the government estimates are very reliable as the so called Macron national debate. Which Macron himself already said he wont change anything. So what was the point of his National fake debate? saving his image.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-f...-idUSKCN1RI0HU
> 
> If you read the Fake News Media, the Fake News Media are only citing the France goveremnent source of the protests numbers.
> 
> 
> I am sure the government estimates are very reliable as the so called Macron national debate. Which Macron himself already said he wont change anything. So what was the point of his National fake debate? saving his image.


Anyone should know that the government numbers are a lie but even if they were true it is amazing that 22,000 people are still turning out after all this time.
Many people will have had to tend to their real lives or have been scared away by the police brutality.
Even the government numbers mean serious trouble and brewing rebellion.

----------


## TheTexan

> Large areas of Paris and several regional cities have been declared off limits to the protesters since an eruption of violence last month, when anarchists sacked and burned stores and restaurants on the Champs-Elysees boulevard.


Sad.  No respect for roads, no respect for businesses.  Just chaos.

These anarchists are probably of the anarcho-capitalist variety, since they're targeting businesses.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Macron calls for quick tax cuts to appease protestors

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Macron calls for quick tax cuts to appease protestors


Protesters aren't calling for just tax cuts they want his Rothschild face and mouth out of office. Macron so far is just further proving to the French people that his not a president that fights for the French people but rather the interest groups that put him into power at time when Obama was president for 8 years.

These morons really thought that they could imploded the liberal polices so quick without any resistance from traditionalist Euporean Families.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*France: Police Inadvertently Tear Gas Screaming Children During Yellow Vest Protest* *Second clip shows riot cops clubbing people in a Burger King*

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Swordsmyth

Numbers up for Yellow Vest protests in Week 22

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Macron's going to be fine long after nationalist-idiot Britain (soon England: sans Scotland, N. Ireland, and even Wales) is gone.

It was an error to not veto the continued English dithering, but this Halloween deadline will surely (and must) be the last.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Yellow Vests clash with Police yet again in France

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> The US MSM blackout is indefensible.





Didn't see this covered in US MSM, that looks like a war zone.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Macron to announce new measures against the Yellow Vests

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Swordsmyth

Yellow Vest protests to continue, banned near Notre Dame. Also, claims a computer glitch caused the computerize fire-detection system to misidentify where the fire was occurring.

----------


## Swordsmyth

More clashes broke out on Saturday between Gilets Jaunes (Yellow  Vest) protesters and French riot police during the 23rd straight week of  protests across France. Police had arrested 137 protesters by 15:40  CEST (3:40 PM local time), according to _Euro News_.

Authorities warned that they expected the protests to be more violent  following the catastrophic fire at Notre-Dame Cathedral on Monday. Some  demonstrators took issue with the approximately 1 billion euros ($1.12  billion) pledged so far to restore the landmark by some of the country's  wealthiest families, including the owners of luxury groups LVMH and  Kering, the Bettencourt family behind the L'Oreal beauty empire, and  scores of companies such as BNP, Total, Société Générale and Sanofi,  according to _Euro News._ 
 *Several demonstrators clearly alluded to the catastrophic fire at Notre-Dame cathedral on Monday*,  which prompted an outpouring of national sorrow and a rush by rich  families and corporations to pledge around 1 billion euros ($1.12  billion) for its reconstruction.

"*Millions for Notre-Dame, what about for us, the poor?*" read a sign worn by a demonstrator. "*Everything for Notre-Dame, nothing for the miserables,*" read another sign that evoked Victor Hugo's well-known novel. -Reuters 



https://twitter.com/eha_news/status/1119599435514818560

----------


## AZJoe

A nice video collage, and teh accompanying music is beautiful

----------


## Danke

> A nice video collage, and teh accompanying music is beautiful


Anarchists @TheTexan

----------


## TheTexan

> Anarchists @TheTexan


If this anarchy continues to escalate, the US will have no choice but to invade & save Europe.  Again.  For the 3rd time.

Europe is a goddamned mess.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> If this anarchy continues to escalate, the US will have no choice but to invade & save Europe.  Again.  For the 3rd time.
> 
> Europe is a goddamned mess.


Let them burn this time, it will serve them right.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Macron will introduce a package to try and allay Yellow Vest rage

----------


## goldenequity

> If this anarchy continues to escalate, the US will have no choice but to invade & save Europe.  Again.  For the 3rd time.
> 
> Europe is a goddamned mess.


not to worry.... they got this.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Macron Woos Yellow Vests With Tax Cuts, Immigration, And Warning Over Threat Of 'Political Islam'*

----------


## goldenequity

assshole.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Yellow Vest protests are still going

----------


## Swordsmyth

French Prime Minister Edouard Philippe on June 12 announced a 27 billion  euro (roughly $30 billion) tax cut over the next five years, a  reduction of unemployment benefits for the country's top earners and  incentives for companies to phase out short-term contracts, among other  measures, France 24 reported June 12. 

The prime minister's speech promised tax cuts on the one hand (such as  removing the country's housing tax), while pledging measures intended to  boost business productivity on the other (such as reducing unemployment  benefits to encourage job seeking). Philippe also gave more detail  about the government's potentially contentious pension reform, noting it  will provide incentives for citizens to work beyond the legal  retirement age of 62 without actually changing the law itself. 

More at: https://worldview.stratfor.com/situa...ension-reforms

----------


## Swordsmyth

Yellow Vests still going as tear gas is deployed and the riot Police chase them around.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Yellow Vests still going 32 weeks in, with 25,000 protestors

----------


## goldenequity

go luke.

----------

